# College with varsity archery?



## pcarcher (Nov 28, 2008)

Pennsylvania College of Technolgy offers Archery as a Varsity sport. All trips are paid for by the College including tournement fees, hotel, meals, transportaion. Howevery they do not offer scholorships. not many schools do there might be one or two that do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

Almost every university team is either a rec sport program or sometimes not a part of the university. Check out the CAP website for information regarding scholarships: http://www.uscollegiatearchery.org/scholarships/


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

I was on an search a couple months ago and couldn't find any. But, make sure you mention archery on your application. It's unique, and it can help you get into that school, and maybe get you some attention for other scholarships that aren't archery related. (That got me a 35K a year scholarship.)


----------



## drbulldog02 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Club Origination*

I am a student at a university without a archery club but shoot regularly with several interested classmates. Any suggestions for starting up a school club team?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

Columbia's women's archery team is Varsity, and that's one of the only ones I've heard of.


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

*Varsity Archery teams*

There are 5 varsity teams but I can only remember 4 right now: Columbia, Penn College, Dine College, ACCC.

Most colleges are club or rec sports and some get little money but some get a LOT (like the Univ. of CT).

The CAP can help you start a club and you can apply for funding from undergraduate student government, club sports and even the Easton Foundation.

As far as scholarships go, we try to post those that we are aware of on the CAP web site. My advice is to keep your grades up and go to the school that has the major in which you are interested. Remember, for every $1 in sports scholarships, there are $25 for academic scholarships.

Remember, even if you were a NCAA sport, the NCAA allows Division 1 (and some Division 2) schools to give out only a certain number of scholarships per sport. The NCAA then does NOT fund the scholarships, the schools do.

And the one NCAA club we did have (Columbia) will no longer be NCAA AND they were for women only, the men were not included in the NCAA archery as an emerging sport.

FYI - scholarship info is here: http://www.uscollegiatearchery.org/scholarships/


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks to all for the great info! My son is still a couple of years away from college, but good to start thinking about these things...


----------



## onionringer (Dec 11, 2009)

*Columbia*

Anyone know if Columbia's archery team is only for women? Does anyone know if they have a club (not varsity) level club that also accepts men?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

onionringer said:


> Anyone know if Columbia's archery team is only for women? Does anyone know if they have a club (not varsity) level club that also accepts men?


Yeah I believe they have a club level for men-I believe Columbia's coach-Derek Davis-mentioned that in a campaign statement. Its women only for Title IX reasons.


----------



## TomB (Jan 28, 2003)

As a parent who helped two get into college and are now through, the two years prior are very important in lining up academic scholarships. They can go much further than some sport scholarships. In fact ESPN did a story on the number of University of Texas baseball players that were on academic scholarships even though it is a "varisty" sport. They simply do not have enough athletic scholarships for all their players. Bottom line is the grades are more important than almost anything else.


----------



## shmook (Dec 14, 2004)

There aren't any scholarships, but we have a lot of opportunity for a good budget because of our SGA. Every year we can budget for trips or equipment. We weren't a recognized org in time so we didn't get a budget for this year, but we can still request money to go to tourneys. To me the opportunities to go to USIAC, Nationals, Iowa Pro Am, Louisville and others are pretty good perks for shooting Collegiately. Along with that shooting on campus is also nice. I only wish I could have had my act together and started a club Freshman year instead of senior year. I would say hey send your kid to Stevens Point, but who knows where that is?


----------



## dcell (Sep 13, 2004)

*Columbia Archery*

Columbia University has a Varsity Team for Women and a Club for Men and Women. The Vasity Team is fully funded for all expenses related to practice and competition as well as professional strength training and sports medicine. The club has a small budget for equipment, travel, etc. They also benefit from the Varsity team in many ways which allow them to stretch their dollars even more. There are no scholarships but we do offer very aggressive "need based" financial aid.

www.gocolumbialions.com/archery

Head Coach Derek M. Davis


----------

